# Our Very First Foster: Questions Galore!



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, my wife and me are getting our first golden foster this weekend! His name is Duke, he's 2 years old and has an amputated back right leg (car accident). As you know, we have Connor, who is now 14 months old and his crated during the day. Connor also has a wonderful dog walker that comes twice a day for feeding, walking and play time.

According to the initial intake assessment of Duke he's not crate trained and generally is left indoors all day and is fine. Does it make sense that we would continue to crate Connor all day (a necessity) and leave Duke free to roam? Wouldn't that be stressful for Connor?

Also, does anyone here have experience with fostering a young golden with another young golden in the house? Will Duke need his own toys or will he need to share with Connor? And, does anyone have experience with a golden amputee?

Any help/advice folks can give is totally appreciated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

As far as the dog toys, etc., you will just have to see how they get along and if the share nicely. Most of them do, and if so you wouldn't need to put up or have separate toys.

I think to start off with any new foster it's a good idea to confine them to a small area while you are gone. If not crated, then in one room until you get a good idea of how he behaves in the house. It is not a problem to crate one while another is not crated, but it might be a good idea to put the loose dog in another area of the house just so the one that is crated doesn't get aggitated and want out to play.

Thank you for fostering! It is very rewarding and such a real need. Be sure to post pictures of your new foster boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you will be fine if you continue to crate Conner while Duke has free range of the house. When you are away I'm pretty sure the two of them will just sleep. If you don't already you may want to put a sheet over Conner's crate to avoid any distractions from Duke.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama was the only one crated when he was a puppy and there was no problems. I think just keeping him confined to a smaller area until you know how he is going to do will work. 
I didnt buy any new toys for my fosters, they just played with the toys around the house. But before they went to their furever home, I did buy them a new toy. They had a little goody bag to take with them. 

You will enjoy doing foster, I love it. May be getting another dog this weekend.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

You've been given some great advice! The only thing I would add is something I always do when I get a new foster- Take up all toys before the foster arrives. Dole out a few low interest toys and just take it from there. Also for the first few days make sure the foster has a place to eat where he won't be disturbed by Conner. 

Good luck! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your first foster. It is so great that you are helping a golden in need. Please keep us posted on your experience.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When I have fosters, I crate them in a separate room , as mine are free, less stress as they doesnt see mine out and about. After time I move the crate in the room where they are. As for toys I always take the toys away at first and then bring one by one back out, to make sure there isnt toy issues. Feeding , my fosters eat in there crates. Thank you for fostering!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with everything so far!

I usually leave a leash on the foster for the first hour or two (longer if he shows too much interest in my cats) so I have a way of snagging them if anything does come up over toys or dog dishes. I usually pick up what might be considered high value items to a foster dog (bones and such that aren't high value to my dogs) and then see how they do with some of the lesser value toys and their interaction with my dogs.

I crate the dogs that need to be crated, whether it's my dog or the foster. Now all of my dogs are out of the crate, but there was a long period when Danny still needed to be crated and a foster might not. Of course, now I generally only do puppies, so obviously they are crated if we have to leave the house. I just don't think there is any jealousy, per se, from the one in the crate. I do think that sometimes they worry they are missing out on something, so I tend to crate them where they can see the other dogs.

Oh, and I feed my fosters in the crate, too.


----------

